

Travis and Coveralls for Common Lisp - eudox
http://eudoxia.me/article/lisp-travis-coveralls/

======
talles
Getting around Travis is relatively simple (IMO), but Coveralls with Common
Lisp surprised me.

~~~
qnaal
fukamachi seems to work on a lot of nifty stuff

